# Spoke with Frank this past weekend



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I attended Pelicon 2015 down here in Oldsmar, Florida and Frank was there as is normal for Florida contests. I picked up the new BSG Colonial One kit as that is about the only geeky kit from Frank I haven't got yet. He had the new Interstellar ship, Ford Ranger, and Mercury Comet boxes on display but for display only. Finally we chatted a bit and he said Robin is being held up by Warner Brothers(?) as they were unhappy with something about it so it will be pushed out a ways. He said the Penguin and Riddler will beat it to the shelves and they should be 3/4 months from now, he hopes. Finally he won't be making Wonderfest as he has other business to take care of and doesn't have anything new to announce or show anyway.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Damn, that's a shame. I always enjoy talking to Frank, Dave and Joanne.


Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I just did a quick double check.
Looks like Moebius isn't listed as a dealer either 
http://www.wonderfest.com/upcoming-show/list-of-dealers

Was hoping that maybe Dave would be there manning the table like last year.
But I guess not.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Frank said Dave would be there but not in an official capacity exactly. He kind of said you can grab him and interrogate him if you like!


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

I guess there's nothing new on the Proteus...?


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Firebird, he didn't mention anything, that would have been a good question. I don't even think I am interested in the Interstellar kit but am very interested in the Proteus. I can rather remember seeing that movie when it came out at our downtown theater in the '60s. I definitely remember Racquel Welch!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I was at Pelicon... no Proteus news. Did pick up the Batman and Catwoman figures from an always pleasant Frank.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Dang! It bites living out in the middle of nowhere. Not even anyone here to share travel expenses to a big city!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks for r the heads up....was there any mention of the Proteus?


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...can't imagine what WB doesn't like about the Robin kit, the sculpt and box art look great. Oh well, I'll wait!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Maybe Warner Bros. had the same concern that the Catholic League Of Decency complained about Burt Wards costume during the original series run?


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Maybe it is a "package" issue.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Did he happen to mention the super deformed Viper Mk II, by any chance? I've been waiting for this for awhile now, and there has been absolutely no mention of it. Thanks for the update tho'.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

No but I didnt ask and nothing was on display


----------

